# Adobe Camera Raw tutorial



## ksmattfish (Jan 25, 2009)

Here's a link to a 16 page article about the basics of using the latest Adobe Camera Raw.  The info is useful for Lightroom 2 also.

Peachpit: 16 How-To Tips for Using Photoshop Camera Raw > #26 Understanding Photoshop Camera Raw


----------



## mitsugirly (Jan 25, 2009)

Great thanks. I'm new at this and although I've been using photoshop, I've never had to do it with RAW photos until the last couple of days. This should help out tremendously. thanks   :thumbup:


----------



## Peano (Jan 29, 2009)

The bible of ACR is still the Fraser/Schewe *book*.


----------

